# IA:3 The Taros Campaign



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

IA:3 - Has anybody read it?

I’ve just finished the campaign part of the book and I was wanting to get your thoughts on it. I’ll save mine until I’ve seen what you guys think of it. I don't want to ruffle any feathers just yet.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

No, but I have read siege of vraks part 1 (IA 5?), which was good. The next one i'll be getting will be the anphelion project (IA 4?) or the next siege of vraks one if it ever comes out.

A question for you on the taros campaign one Jac? A) what are the guard rules in it? ie tallarn or elesian, and whats your oppinion on said rules and fluff?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The rules are for the Elysians and Tallarns, and there are entries for the then-new enclosed basilisks, bombards, drop sentinels, and support sentinels for the Guard as a whole.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

There is a list for the Elysians and the Tallarns don't get that much, just one small page. Not that much.

As for the fluff and campaign well, I wasn't happy. The Imperium fucks up. A lot. The Tau kick their ass. A lot. The tatics are glaringly flawed on the Imperuim's side. I got quite frustrated reading it. It is well written though. The actual unit fluff is good however and they have cool pages with equipment rundowns, uniform stat etc.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, it IS the Imperium... and they DID lose the Damocles Crusade, of which the Taros Campaign is supposed to be a part. You can't really expect humanity to win all of its fights, after all. Especially with a bunch of blue-skinned freaks with better guns and more motivated troops.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I was thinking about it, got the Seige of Vraks instead. Death Korps, very cool.

I think the main flaw with the Imperium's stategy is that there was no strategy. It was more like "OK, lads. Everybody mob up and charge!".

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> As for the fluff and campaign well, I wasn't happy. The Imperium fucks up. A lot. The Tau kick their ass. A lot. The tatics are glaringly flawed on the Imperuim's side. I got quite frustrated reading it


You'd best avoid SoV then, not just the guard, but also the Dark Angels get abused


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

They have performed poorly during all three IA campaigns so far(Taros/Amphelion/Vraks). 

However, chances are good that the Imperium strikes back in IA 7 - it's going to focus on the Adeptus Mechanicus after all.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I hope we get a full FW cogboy army, like the one in WD.

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Well, it IS the Imperium... and they DID lose the Damocles Crusade, of which the Taros Campaign is supposed to be a part. You can't really expect humanity to win all of its fights, after all. Especially with a bunch of blue-skinned freaks with better guns and more motivated troops.


Taros happens after the Damocles. The Tau learnt from Damocles hence they were able to take down a Titan. The thing I'm finding is that the Imperuim is losing all the fights. That in itself isn't bad though and I don't have a problem with the Imperuim losing. What is bad is when the writers don't really make an effort to allow the Imperuim to win. 

For instance on Taros the Imperuim LZ was 60 days transportation away from the cheif objective. 60 days? oh for the love of god, thats a joke. You telling me that the best spot for the Imperuim was 60 days away from the objective? On a desert world. They landed on a patch of desert that was exactly the same as any other one!, wheres the logic in that? They had more men, and more tanks than the Tau. They also had two companies of Space Marines, and I think 10 full IG Regiments. What happened to the fluff that stated that a single Space Marine company could assault a planet and win? Another thing that annoyed me was that as far as I could tell the Space Marines just sat on their asses the entire time and did bugger all up in orbit and then when it came time to support Operation Comet they landed two days drive away from the troops they were supposed to be supporting and then attempted to break through on foot. I thought these guys had drop-pods?, it says in the organistation charts they had them. Why were they not used? Its tatics like that that make me go, "what?, your joking right?, this is the best you guys could come up with?. Please at least make it that the Tau cut them off from Orbit or something, completely destroy the water supplies, but don't make it so obvious that they are going to lose from the start by making them do something that even your bog standard Guardsmen wouldn't do"

Again I just want to stress I have no problem with the Imperuim losing, what I do have a problem with is when the writers make no effort to give them a chance. I knew basically as soon as the Imperuim landed that the Tau were going to win just based on the 60 day march. 

I'm still planning on getting hold of the other IA books just because the illustrations and the vechile rules/vechile fluff is worth it, and despite the fact that the campaign did leave a sour taste in my mouth the book still was good. I just wish the campaigns would be a little more, well fair?, balanced?, exciting?.

You know what I mean?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

IDK, I liked TAP. At least the Imperium had beasties to contend with there, instead of blue meanies. 

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

With Nids its different. The Imperuim can lose to them very easily due to any number of reasons: moral suffers, Nids popping up where the Imperuim didn't expect, the Nids unleashing spores that really fuck with the head, the Nids just swamping them with numbers. 

But with Tau its different. They have better fire power and are more mobile. Thats about it. But that can be enough to win. Hell, look at the Damocles Gulf Crusade, the Tau were holding there own long enough for the Imperuim to get destracted. The Tau can and do hold there own in fair fights when both sides have a well planned stratergies, that make sense. You don't need to engineer the situation so its so radically in the Tau's favour.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The SoV book is well written in general. Anyone know when part 2 comes out?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

According to some uncomfirmed rumors around mid march.

Let's see how the Imperium loses this time.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome, and i'm guessing hard...


----------

